# Canadian War movies/documentaries (recent)



## Cammyyy (15 Dec 2010)

What movies or documentaries are out there that are Canadian, and recent conflicts like Afghanistan? I checked out the canadianmilitaryanddefence web site and got the names of a few, but does anyone know any other ones?


----------



## MikeL (15 Dec 2010)

There was a documentry that followed the 3PPCLI BG in 2002 in Afghanistan, forget what it was called though, aired on the history channel.  Waging Peace - Canada in Afghanistan came 2008/09? Can find the DVD at all Canex stores.  Theres also Fighting Ghosts(search CBC), has a member of 2PPCLI from TF 1-08 talking about his experiences and shows some footage from TICs, etc


----------



## Troopasaurus (15 Dec 2010)

Youtube and Combat Camera are probably going to be your best sources. My experience was reporters were not going to go where we went.


----------

